# colchicine



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

this is a drug for gout BUT guess what ? it has prokinetic effects so it helps with MOTILITY. and the only"bad" side effect is diahrea...I learned about it from a post by flux. so I took the info into dr. appointment and he actually gave me a script...I am sooo praying this will help in conjunction with my reglan and I will be able to do without zelnorm... Ill keep you guys posted on how it goes- this could help us all and its cheap too!!! Pray hard folks- this may be what were looking for.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

lorilou, let us know how it works. Is it a pill?


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

what exactly are your symptoms lorilou?


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes! Let us know your results. I have an appointment in a week, so I need suggestions to give to the Dr.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

its a pill, Tiss. btw, im praying especially for you knowing your situation with the zelnorm...my symptoms are i dont get even watery d. ( if its not watery i get pencil thin stools and not much of it weither) out of me without some sort of motility agent. i take miralax and mom and with the help of reglan and zelnorm can go 4 times in the am to get rid of it all- other wise i go a few dinky times and have a stomache full of stuff till the next day when i pass some of it and then b/c idont go completely the pain starts and i feel sick and also lethargic...if the apin( spasms) kick in then i go even less- vicious cycle- have to take bentyl which makes me vvery drowsy)I took one at lunch, will take another at dinner and bed( am taking .6 mg 3 times day as study showed help with those with chronic c)I have class all day tomorrow so i may still take my am zelnorm till I see what this stuff is gonna do- I cant chance being miserable all day- one plus is it does not have drowsnisess as a side effect- im already struggling for possible thyroid issues which Im waiting on blood tests to come back...Im praying this will help me b/c then this could help you all toothe ibs guinea pig!!!God blesslori


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's always better to try one medecine at a time for a trial.This way,you can evaluate the effect better.I hope it's gonna help.My problem is trapped gas in the cecum and sigmoid colon.Most of the time,the poo is almost like diarrhea BUT it get STUCK in my colon.It's often associated with explosive gas depending on what i eat.I also get normal poo every other days but i still feel constipated all the time even if i go 3-4 a day(probably because of the trapped gas).If i drink beer i will get explosive gas.Do you have the link of the research that say Colchicine help?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Spasman, its under the previous post " FDA... by jeffry- Flux gave me the links.if I shouldnt take the zelnorm in the am what do i do if it doesnt work? Ive got class all day- i was just gonna do one zelnorm tomoroow and then disonctinue- im traveling next week and want to experiment this week- i just dont want to feel like #### all day plus I already do b/c of thyroid? anemia??/ something is wrong and making me extemely tired and fatigued- worse than normal... would one time hurt?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:... would one time hurt?


That will be fine i guess.You may want to try later alone tho.Here the link that say it help C:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumhttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Lorilou, I'd have to second the suggestion not to combine Zelnorm with the new medication. I personally don't think it's the safest thing to do. I would only add the Zelnorm if it doesn't work without it. I KNOW how hard this is to do, but you're running the chance of having an equally bad reaction to the combination -- increased pain, for example.Something else to consider with all of the meds you take -- with the exception of the reglan I think -- they can cause abdominal pain as a side effect. Especially in combination. Not that you can stop taking them, but sometimes it's very hard to tell the difference btw. side effects from thoe particular meds and IBS pain. At least, it's that way with me.Dana


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad you got the colchicine, Lori. hope it works well for you. thanks for keeping us posted on it. keeping you--and all of us--in my prayers!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

ok today i did without my am zelnorm, and lo and behold im going good- thats amazing b/c my thyroid is off and they are going to adjust my medication for that - that affects pooping in a bad way so if Im doing this well with a messed up thyroid Ill be in heaven when that is fixed!!! granted i am on reglan two times a day but this colchicine means there is hope for us who need motility drugs... its worth a try so arm yourself with the rersearch and take it into the dr. office-dont expect the dr. or pharmacist to even have a clue that it works for C. i doubt many know about it... if they did we'd have it by now....


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

lorilou,look like Colchicine help!Keep us updated!As far as thyroid and C,Flux say there is no link.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thyroid problems leading to constipation is a well known issue and every gi I've been to has made sure my thyroid levels are normal before initiating treatment for IBS.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Thyroid problems leading to constipation is a well known issue


Actually, it's well-known *myth*. For reasons unclear, hypothyroidism does *not* generally lead to constipation.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...earch&DB=pubmed


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

That link doesn't go to a study, just the search engine, but I found the one you must have wanted?http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumThis abstract suggests it's a myth until more conclusive studies prove the link. It doesn't say it's not possible. I'd rather take a blood test based on clinical observation rather than overlook the possibility altogether.But it's good to know that folks like us -- who really only have IBS-C symptoms -- are unlikely to also have hypothyroidism. One less thing to worry about I suppose.Dana


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I have hypothyroidism and before they got me on meds I was sooo tired and sluggish that i couldnt move off the sofa and I remember nothing would make me poop. once the synthroid kicked in i could go again.....it does affect the whole body- constipation is a symptom they ask about every time i go for check up at the endocrinologist.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:That link doesn't go to a study, just the search engine, but I found the one you must have wanted?


Oops. Actually, it's this one. It's only one study, but it's all we have to go on. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...ed_ExternalLink


> quotence the synthroid kicked in i could go again.....it does affect the whole body-





> quote:it does affect the whole body-


Your anecdote doesn't count because you already have a motility problem. People who just have hypothyroidism do not ordinarily get constipated.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

then why is it listed as a symptom of hypothyroidism? its not a problem whenI am being treated with the correct dose of synthroid but befrre I got on meds I was a mess. once the synthroid began working the constipation went away along with the other syptioms.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

as for the latest with the colchicine.... went 4 times within a hour, ate will rprobably go again... good news. now the one things Im concerned about is the abdominal pain Im having- its not bad but its there- but Im having gas attacks since being off zelnorm- I dont think its the new drug but the not having zelnorm in my ssystem- zelnorm helped me with blaoting and gas. ate some gas x last night- may have to do more this am- even though I went good today I feel wierd...kinda bloated. still, colchcine is worth a try you guys...


----------

